# RecipeDB - Duvel homage - Belgian Golden Strong



## manticle (4/12/10)

Duvel homage - Belgian Golden Strong  Ale - Belgian Strong Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Step mash: 1. 55 degree protein rest for 15-20 minutes. 2. Decoction: Remove 1/3 thick mash portion and bring to 65 degrees in pot. Start this at dough in (eg add water to bring mash to protein rest level, then remove decoction portion while remainder is protein resting. Alternatively use decoction for mash-out instead of high sacch rest). Hold at 65 for 20 minutes, slowly increase heat until boiling, boil 10- 20 minutes while stirring. 3. Sacch: Main mash: 63 sacch rest for 20 minutes. 4. Gradually add decoction portion back to main mash until 69 degree reached. Hold for 30 minutes. 5. Add remainder of decoction portion, add hot water to reach mash out @ 75-78 degrees and hold for 10 minutes.6. Drain, recirc and sparge as normal.Sugar addition: 200g in the boil. For the remaining 600g, add in increments (1/3 each) after primary has wound down. Let each addition ferment out before adding the next. Ferment temp: I fermented this as I would most other beers - kept to around 18 degrees throughout. Allowed to rise a bit once FG was reached for D-rest.Boil time: 90 minutes. Grain Bill: Dingemans pilsner, Crisp pilsner and Weyermans pilsner used. Neither Ding nor crisp available in the drop down so actual recipe was 1/3 weyerman, 1/3 dingeman and 1/3 crisp pilsner malt. No spec malt.Salts: My salt additions are generally flavour additions only. I balance Calcium sulphate for hops and calcium chloride for malt in most brews as I love both. I have run this through calculators and mid coloured beers seem to be quite balanced with my standard additions. I use melbourne water so adjust for your brew and your water. My additions: 2g CaSO4 each CaCl2 to mash and boil. I may have squeezed a lemon in as an acid addition too but have no idea if that helped. The salt additions definitely make a difference to flavour profile though.FG is actually around 1008   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg Weyermann Pilsner     0.8 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    35 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     3000 ml Wyeast Labs 1388 - Belgian Strong Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.071 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 37.1 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.91%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## hoohaaman (4/12/10)

Well after recently tasting a sample of Manticle's Golden Strong,I can say a fantastic beer.He has done enough in style to make it clearly a golden strong,but tweaked the edges enough to make it a bit more complex beer.

A beer I would rate above many other commercial copies

If you enjoy Belgians,definitely have a crack.


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/10)

Ill swap you a bottle of mine once it gets brewed. which will hopefully be this weekend if I can get the starter built up in time. either way post xmas there will be one with your name on it. Im going to use W3747


----------



## manticle (9/12/10)

I've got one or two left - I'll put one aside for you and give it to you when I grab the hops.


----------



## jonocarroll (9/12/10)

Oh, man! Drooling just reading this recipe. I looooove Duvel - I'm going to have to use this as my first decoction attempt, methinks.

Quick question - why the mixture of pilsner malts? Does this give a particular character to the beer, or could one get away with all one type (and if so, which)?

The salt additions would also be new for me, but a go without them might give me something to compare with (and an excuse to make it again!).

Cheers!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (9/12/10)

That recipe sounds like the ducks guts manticle...

I've only just brewed my first belgian (well planned belgian anyway) about 2 weeks ago, but am pretty tempted to tackle your recipe in the coming months.


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/10)

I should point out that my hop schedule was not the same 
60g SGolding @ 60 
60g Saaz @ 20

and will be interesting to compare


----------



## manticle (9/12/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Oh, man! Drooling just reading this recipe. I looooove Duvel - I'm going to have to use this as my first decoction attempt, methinks.
> 
> Quick question - why the mixture of pilsner malts? Does this give a particular character to the beer, or could one get away with all one type (and if so, which)?
> 
> ...



I tried to follow the hints given in brew like a monk which suggests Duvel use a blend of pilsner malts. If I had to pick one, I'd pick the Dingemans - mainly because it's Belgian (and also tasty).

To ascertain the difference, I'd really have to brew the recipe again using just weyerman or just Joe white etc.

Hopefully others enjoy this one. I certainly have.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/10)

in my mind the blend of pils malt makes up for the simplicity of the grain bill as does the decoction mash. 
ive only got JW pils on hand so it will be another differance to compare against


----------



## brettprevans (8/1/11)

Thx for the sample mants. just finished writting out a bjcp scoresheet for u on this beer. Keep in mind in a bit of a hanging judge but a fair one (well I think so!).

39/50. I'll post up the sheet once I scan it in on Monday. IMO I don't think u should have used the crisp pils as I felt there was a little malt complexity lacking that I can only think have occurred from using such a clean pils malt.

Perfect carbonation, slight chill haze but clear, good fluffy head but no lace. No detectable alc at all so big ups on that. Very easy to drink and if ur right about OG/FG then it's a great effort. Good dry finish. Not a duvel but a great golden strong. I can see a flaw in methodology or grain bill so I can only think it's the differant pils malts. 

Don't be put off by any comments etc, it's a great beer and I'm not an expert Belgian judge. 

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (8/1/11)

Critical feedback is always welcome. Never used crisp before so I had no idea what to expect. I think I'd actually hoped to use Gobal but at the time GG were only stocking it in 25 kg bags.

Thanks for making the effort to write up a sheet.


----------



## brettprevans (11/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> just finished writting out a bjcp scoresheet for u on this beer. 39/50. I'll post up the sheet once I scan it in on Monday.



ok Mants, heres the scoresheet. youll notice that there arent any comments about what you could do to rectify faults or possible reasons why faults have occured. This is because i could pick any faults other than the complexity issue. Ive also been thinking that this could be a yeast issue as you didnt use actual Duvel yeast did you? so it could just be the percived complexities form the yeast that are missing.

so that being said and in reflection it maybe should be a couple points higher. 

View attachment Golden_Strong_BJCP.pdf

Hopefully its useful.

edit:
interesting i flciked back through brew like a monk on sunday to check out the duvel vital stats. since they use dex as their adjunct not sugar maybe thats why its a drier finish. also noticing that they use a blend of pils malts like you were doing has me wondering what sorts they use. obviously as crips malts are only relatively new they wouldnt be using that in the past. 

anyways just food for thought. good beer mate


----------



## manticle (18/2/11)

Hey CM2 - missed this when you posted it.

Yeast was 1388 which I believe is duvel equivalent.

I would have liked to have used the global bohemian pilsner malt with this but at least at the time GG were only stocking 25kg bags and I already had 25 kg of dingemans and 20 odd kg of JW but the global might give it that extra bit of complexity.

Thanks for making the effort to review it thoroughly and post it.

Much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------

